# Audio Advice Open Weekend - 30th June + 1st July 2007



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

This show is for the launch of the new retail premises located at the below address, the show will be held over 2 days and is open to everyone who wants to attend from a single entry to a car club/ website.

SQ Competition
SPL Competition
Show + Shine
Many More Prices Available.......

Various demo cars from UK + Ireland on show.

*New Address*
Audio Advice
Unit 3B
M12 Business Park
Carn
Portadown
Tel: 02838336361

More details to follow......


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

sounds good only down the road from me


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea me too might pop over 4 a look me and my shiny axle!!!!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Day after we're back from Spain Ryan....

If I'm in a decent enough state - I'll go lol.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm just back from scotland then.. we'll see..


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Ill be there ... and the clio won't break down either.  

BTW Ruth saw you today in Moira... you were behind me at the roadworks coming into maralin.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Red Clio - R plates, jeez i can go nowhere lol. u should have flashed the indicators


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Thats it... lol. Notice how dirty is was hahahahahaha. 

Youd have been like "who the hell is that tool?" lol


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah but i get randomers flashing all the time!! hehe

My own was dirty  i'm ashamed lol


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

i wanna try and get to this, sounds good


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> Yeah but i get randomers flashing all the time!! hehe
> 
> My own was dirty  i'm ashamed lol


Dear god girl a dirty car?!?!?? SHAME ON YOU!!!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Leave me alone!! :$ lol


----------

